# Thinking of selling all my refining stuff



## kurtak (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok - here goes

I am thinking of selling ALL of my refining stuff

There are 3 reasons for this (1) is since I moved to John Day Oregon the place where I live is just not really the best place to set up at the level I was set up at in Wisconsin (2) since the move I now have a regular job & I am enjoying spending most all my spare time exploring the vast national forest in this area (3) because of the "vary low" population (there is only like 6,000 - 8,000 people in the entire county - & its in the top 5 largest counties in Oregon) so there just is not a lot of material available - in the last year I have managed to pick up what I used to get on a slow day in Wisconsin 

Right now I am just looking to see if there is anyone in the pacific northwest that might be interested in what I have --- if I get some hits showing an interest I will give a full list along with pricing - you will have to come get it as I am not going to mess with shipping

John Day Oregon is about 6 hours from Medford OR - about 5 hours from Portland OR - about 5.5 hours from Spokane WA - about 3.5 hours from Boise ID --- so you can plan to spend the night at my place - IF - someone decides to take what I have

Off the top of my head things I have --- 2 propane fired furnaces - the big one takes up to a #40 crucible with a new #20 & new #30 crucible & a #20 used crucible but still usable - the small one takes a #4 crucible --- a small harbor freight cement mixer with balls used for ball milling incinerated IC chips --- stir hot plates --- 8 inch blower (for fume hood) - vacuum pump --- fair stash of glassware --- 8 - 10 gallons of nitric as well as some fluxes --- some circuit boards some off which are higher grade - 30 (plus/minus) pounds IC chips & some lower grade contact points - but still worth the silver recovery

I am not so much interested in the money as I am interested more in seeing someone that can actually use this stuff --- so the pricing will be very fair if not more then fair 

Just to throw some kind of a number out there - again - off the top of my head - somewhere between $2,000 & $3,000

Again - if I see an interest in what I have - I will then take the time to post a full list (with pics) & pricing 

Remember though - you will have to come get it

Kurt


----------



## galenrog (Sep 2, 2019)

A lot of small gold mining operations within an hour or so of John Day. Have you thought of setting up a small refining business to service locals?


----------



## denim (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey Kurt,

Sorry to see you might be hangin up your refinin' hat! But I must say, I understand completely about wanting to spend your time on other things. Sounds like you are happy as a clam there in John Day and that is an enviable position to be in. 

Hope your retiring from refining doesn't mean you will retire from the forum. Don't let that happen  

Dennis

edit- changed boots to hat


----------



## Shark (Sep 3, 2019)

Wish you were closer by me.


----------



## Refining Rick (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm in Grants Pass and I may be interested in the nitric and maybe the furnace. I'll shoot you a message after I get off work.


----------



## Johnny5 (Sep 3, 2019)

If our home wasn't 3000 miles away I would just buy everything and put it in storage with all of the escrap that I never sold. We spend quite a bit of time at Wild Horse in Pendleton. But it's usually because we are heading over to Spokane from Hillsboro. But alas it wouldn't be worth the fuel.


----------

